# Decisions, Decisions, Decisions...



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm trying to decide which doelings to keep, and which to sell so far I'm leaning toward keeping the Red and White one and the Swiss marked.

Because I can't figure out how to make the words go underneath the pictures, I'll put ages and everything else up here.

Pixie-Swiss marked, she is a yearling doe. DOB: 4-17-12 

Cayenne-Red and White was born 1-27-13

Coriander-Brown, Tan, and White also born 1-27-13 full sister to the one above.

Orchid-Chocolate born 3-15-13


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I am not experienced with conformation but I like the last two 

I did notice they seem to have fish tails....have they been bolused?


----------



## ShannonM (Mar 29, 2011)

I did bolus the yearling doe but have not done the younger ones. 
I just started using copper on my older does and it really does change how they look! 
I'll have to do that with the younger ones as well  

Thanks!


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Sooo many colors! Sooo many choices! I think they are all very pretty. I will give my thoughts, but nothing is like seeing them in person and having a vision of what direction you want your herd to go.

My favorite of them is probably Coriander. She has that depth of body that is of great importance to any showing/breeding/producing doe. From the pictures, it seems like she is the best in body capacity.

After that I like her sister, Cayenne. She is very solid, though stylish and has lots of breed character. I like her topline and her rump seems to be the least sloped of the 4.

Then I would place Orchid, who is definitely capacious but lacks length compared to the others and has a steeper rump.

I think that Pixie would be at the end here, mostly because she is lacking in depth. I do like her length, and she is gorgeous, but structurally doesn't add up to your others from what I can see. Her top is slightly weak and her hip/loin junction (can you even use this term for dairy goats?  ) is rough.

Hope you can make this hard choice!!


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

Such pretty girls. The most important thing to remember is to keep the doe(s) that will best further your breeding program. Sometimes its hard to looks past colors and personalities LOL. We are guilty of this ourselves ! We moved a doe over 14 hours strictly because she is my hubby's favorite hahaha


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

I concur with Trinity Ranch; she says what I'd say, only better! I'd be keeping Cayenne and Coriander. Not sure if it's just the photo, but does Orchid have a rather short neck? She might be a sweet-natured milker, but if you're breeding for show, perhaps not your best bet. (Speaking as a newbie.) Thank you for showing us your pretty doelings!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I would keep #2 and #3.


----------



## enchantedgoats (Jun 2, 2013)

I think you answered your own question. I love that red and white doe!!


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

I would keep #1 and #4 not only for color buy confirmation.


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

My favorite is actually Cayenne..and Orchid is actually my least favorite based on her lack of length compared to the others and steeper hip. Based on the photos I would keep Cayenne and Corriander if I wasn't worried about having two fully related does in my group... There is something off about the first one's topline but I can't place it, but she has a lot of length, refinement and angularity. The more dairy the Nigerians look, the better I like them. I think it makes sense for the breed to look more like say..a La Mancha, than a pygmy, if they are a true dairy breed.


----------

